# Why the dearth of modern n-scale switchers from top-tier manufacturers?



## kflorian (Dec 6, 2019)

Why the dearth of modern n-scale switchers from top-tier manufacturers?


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

Well, *modern*-day switchers can run the gamut from 1st generation switch engines all the way to 3rd generation diesels, and beyond. Both of which are still fairly plentiful on the secondary market, both full sized and model.  

No sense introducing new, high-priced offerings when lower-priced used stuff is still easily available.

Just my opinion, your rail mileage may vary.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

kflorian said:


> Why the dearth of modern n-scale switchers from top-tier manufacturers?


For the same reason a business makes all these kinds of decisions: they don't think there is enough of a market to justify development costs. At the end of the day, these companies are trying to make money not to ensure that there is a full spectrum of equipment available for purchase.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

In this day and age, "switchers" like SW1200's and MP15's are few and far between in the real world. They've been replaced by things like hand-me-down GP40-2's. (The local short line here has a pair of sweet ex-USDOE MP15AC's).


----------



## kenf (Dec 7, 2019)

CTValleyRR said:


> For the same reason a business makes all these kinds of decisions: they don't think there is enough of a market to justify development costs. At the end of the day, these companies are trying to make money not to ensure that there is a full spectrum of equipment available for purchase.


 I should know better than to ask an ambiguous question.

Why is there little demand for new Switcher-style locomotives?


----------



## kenf (Dec 7, 2019)

GNfan said:


> In this day and age, "switchers" like SW1200's and MP15's are few and far between in the real world. They've been replaced by things like hand-me-down GP40-2's. (The local short line here has a pair of sweet ex-USDOE MP15AC's).


This is a helpful answer. Thank you.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

kflorian said:


> Why the dearth of modern n-scale switchers from top-tier manufacturers?


Reportedly switchers don't sell nearly as much as road diesels. That is what I have heard is the answer to your question.

That said, I did manage to score a Walthers N scale D&RGW SW1200 a few months ago. What the D&RGW used during my era were SW1000's, SW1200's and a few GP9'a and SD9's in switching duties, mostly.


----------

